# Punching Paper with Plinkers



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The wife and I took a ride down to the big woods in one of the Jeeps yesterday. I just happened to have three Ruger .22s that needed a warm up and one of them needed a sight adjustment.








This little group came from my tuned up 10/22 with a dot sight at twenty yards. The gun has a Harris bi-pod, Ruger BX trigger, and a hand lapped barrel. I was shooting Remington Thunderbolts which are garbage in my mind. The sight was adjusted later.








Same pic with a dime easily covering the group.

The Mark II Target was flawless as always. Two magazines of ammo will send a beer can a loooong way from where it started.

The Wrangler is just plain fun although it is outclassed by the Mark II in almost all respects.

Wifey is getting to be a better shot with each outing.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Beer cans are protected species in my area. Evian and other designer water bottles are open season all year with no limit.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Tangof said:


> Beer cans are protected species in my area. Evian and other designer water bottles are open season all year with no limit.


I was actually repurposing (sorry, I hate that word) crap that I found on the trail. I pick up after myself, and usually carry more out of the woods than I carry in.
The point is that it is good to be able to go and shoot even a couple of .22s and not to ask permission.
My worry is that the ammo drought might last a while.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

My favorite plinking target is a clay. The morning after trap night I take a bucket and pick up all the missed clays. For my rifles I use a 2x4 on the ground for support. For pistols, I just put them in a shooting box filled with sand. It is important to note that to see them shatter one must hit a bit off center near the rim. Dead center just leaves a hole!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

yellowtr said:


> My favorite plinking target is a clay. The morning after trap night I take a bucket and pick up all the missed clays. For my rifles I use a 2x4 on the ground for support. For pistols, I just put them in a shooting box filled with sand. It is important to note that to see them shatter one must hit a bit off center near the rim. Dead center just leaves a hole!


Ha ha! Me too! Good shooting OP!


----------

